# svn: attempt to write a readonly database

## ccosse

Hello, I have setup an http svnserver according to http://rockfloat.com/howto/gentoo-subversion.html and also https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-603362-highlight-svnserver.html.  The transcript below shows a remote commit ... the output says it doesn't work, but in fact it is updating files on the server.  That is, if I rm the entire remote copy and re-checkout, the change is indeed there.  So I am wondering what is going on?   There is also this thread, but is seems unresolved: http://subversion.tigris.org/ds/viewMessage.do?dsForumId=463&dsMessageId=2364967.  Thanks for any tips!

```

charlie@localhost ~/Desktop/stepintochinese $ svn commit

Password: 

Sending        INSTALL

Transmitting file data .svn: Commit failed (details follow):

svn: attempt to write a readonly database

svn: attempt to write a readonly database

svn: Your commit message was left in a temporary file:

svn:    '/home/charlie/Desktop/stepintochinese/svn-commit.tmp'

```

----------

